# Helm auf, oder Helm ab,Das ist hier die Frage



## DER SCHWERE (13 Sep. 2011)

Hat einer ne idee was der da macht?




​


----------



## Punisher (13 Sep. 2011)

super


----------



## Miraculix (13 Sep. 2011)

…der Kerl heißt Meier und hat just in dem Moment, als er gerade von einer Schnapsbrennereibesichtigung kommt,***
und eigentlich noch den Drive-In eines namhaften Wopperherstellers heimsuchen will,
ein überraschendes, unvergessliches Rendezvous mit seinem wenige Stunden zuvor inhalierten Kartoffelsalat… 

***(sein Bike hat er natürlich in Anbetracht der ganz besonderen Umstände vor der Destillerie stehen lassen...)

*Was bis dahin geschah:* rofl3

Im Magen liegt ganz still und stumm
ein Kartoffelsalat herum
Da kommt ein kleiner Korn hinzu,
fragt der Salat: "Wer bist denn Du?"

"Ich bin ein Korn und komm von oben!
Man hat mich grade rein geschoben.
Der Meier hat, hoch soll er leben,
mich quasi grade ausgegeben!"

Der Salat, der aus Kartoffeln
zieht wieder an, seine Pantoffeln
Just im Moment - ist einerlei
kommt ein Wodka-Kirsch vorbei

fragt der Salat: "Wo kommst du her?
trau dich ruhig und sag es mir!"
"Der Meier hat, hoch soll er leben,
mich quasi grade ausgegeben!"

Als dieser grade ausgesprochen
kommt ein Obstler angekrochen:
"Der Meier hat, hoch soll er leben,
mich quasi grade ausgegeben!"

Als ein rechter Leberkleister,
antwortet ihm ein Jägermeister:
"Der Meier hat, hoch soll er leben,
mich quasi grade ausgegeben"

Seit Stunden geht die Rennerei
durchs Repertoire der Brennerei
und immer wieder, wen´s nicht stört
der Salat als Antwort hört:

"Der Meier hat, hoch soll er leben,
mich quasi grade ausgegeben!"

Es reizen ihn die kleinen Schlückchen;
"Lasst mich mal durch, in kleinen Stückchen,
Lasst mich mal kurz nach oben gehn.
DEN "Meier" muss ich von NAH mal sehn...!" mahlzeit47

btw. ob mit oder ohne Helm, dürfte dem Kartoffelsalat relativ egal sein... :crazy:


----------



## Soloro (13 Sep. 2011)

Sieht nach Restauranttester inkognito aus.Der testete gerade bei Mc.Blöd!


----------



## BlueLynne (14 Sep. 2011)

machmal geht es schneller als man denkt


----------



## Tokko (14 Sep. 2011)

Der soll das Visier runterklappen und weitertrinken.


----------

